# Italian Navy, will conduct its first trials with the F-35B Lightning II stealth fighter



## Colin Parkinson (16 Apr 2021)

As it is a niche aircraft I think the F35B will be around for a very long time

Following its Atlantic crossing, the aircraft carrier Cavour, the flagship of the Italian Navy, will conduct its first trials with the F-35B Lightning II stealth fighter. Italy will become the third nation to begin flying the fifth-generation aircraft from an aircraft carrier.









						All You Need To Know About Italy’s F-35 Carrier That Just Arrived In The US
					

The Italian Navy’s flagship aircraft carrier is about to begin operations with the F-35B Joint Strike Fighter off the U.S. East Coast.




					www.thedrive.com


----------

